# Animal husbandry



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Still, a testament to your mutual acceptance and growing love!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A milestone in your journey - Ida Lou partnered with you to solve a problem. Your shared love is evident ❤.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I think it's wonderful that she trusted you to shave her tummy! That is a huge statement of her confidence in you!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it helped I used the trimmers that are quiet and have minimal vibration.. 
I purchased a shedding loop and small shedding rake today, so hopefully I can avoid this happening again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

P.S. I picked up cat treats today because there were instantly more mats on her inner thighs, shaved that as well. Best to start fresh.
So Ida got treats when we finished again, sneaky suspicion that this will be a thing trying to keep it on the less traumatic side, it's all in the bikini area if you know what I mean.
Back in the day.
long before I had poodles
I used to shave down my old Tom cat, he was super good about it too, wasn't pretty but he was mat free for the sunmer.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Managed to get all the mats, IdaLou has been mat free for the last few days so yippee, been brushing her out


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This thing is amazing, desheds and doesn't pull on the fur
IdaLou approved


----------

